# Lowrance elite 5 blowing inline fuse



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got a lowrance elite 5 on my kayak. I've been having problems with it lately, it started acting up about a month ago. Wouldn't stay powered up. I checked my battery and turns out I lost a cell. I replaced the battery and it was working. But I went to go out yesterday and when I hooked my battery up, it blew the fuse. Replaced the fuse...blew it again. I'm at my wits end with this thing. I've checked all my connections and wiring and can't figure it out. Any suggestions? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would check online www.lowrance.com and get the latest update put into your unit. The fuse that I run all my lowrance units off of is 5 amp.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

They only need 3 amps though correct? Thanks for the advise 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They usually come with 3 amp fuse but all of mine have a 5 amp. Even at a 5 amp there would not be enough current go through that would damage the unit.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok thank you for help 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

No way that unit should be blowing a 3 amp fuse. Either you have a problem in your wiring or the unit itself.

Suggest you disconnect your power lead at unit. With a multimeter check to see if any reading between positive and negative lead. On the ohmmeter it should read infinity . In other words no connection. If it gives you some kind of resistance reading your wiring is at fault. If reading is infinite the fault is in your unit itself.

Do not replace with larger rating fuses. At normal use your unit uses far less than 1 amp.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks papaperch, I've since up graded the unit. I still have it and all the wiring in my storage unit. I'll check it out and if it works I'll be able to re-home it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

